# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  The Real Value Of Gold & Silver In A Total Collapse May Be NOTHING At All

## Karl

Everyday we are inundated with ad after ad invest in GOLD or Silver and protect your wealth and stories about the coming ARMAGEDDON or TOTALcollapse

theres 2 types of gold investment PAPER which is just that shares but paper that will be about as USELESS as Currency

the other is Hold In Your Haand gold aand silver like COINS that have intristic or real value

ah but in a TOTALCOllapse what will it be WORTH

number one industrial demand would DRY UP overnight seending DEMAND cratering

Secondly for Gold and Silver to be worth anything there must be a monetary system to place value upon it

in a REAL COLLAPSE neither will exist

in a true collapse gold and silver will be about WORTHLESS what are ya goona do melt it down and make a ring or a neckalace

----------

4/15 (02-17-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

I'm gonna eat it.

----------

Karl (02-13-2014)

----------


## Karl

In a TRUE COLLAPSE any sense of economy or economic activity will be strictly BARTER or a BARTER SYSTEM

that money spent hoarding coins is much BETTER Spent stockpiling USEFUL STUFF cause its gonna be I got a bag of sugar and you got some flour and we swap like that probably

Medical Supplies, FUEL, BOOZE, CIGARETTES, NON PERISHABLEFOOD, TOOLS, CLOTHING, AMMUNITION< and PARTS will be in FAR HIGHER demand than gold or silver ya know why because people can ACTUALLY USE THISSTUFF

if you got the space and the means start STOCKPILING youll be a VERY WEALTHY MAN someday

----------

Irascible Crusader (12-15-2013),Oscarb63 (02-14-2014)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Everyday we are inundated with ad after ad invest in GOLD or Silver and protect your wealth and stories about the coming ARMAGEDDON or TOTALcollapse
> 
> theres 2 types of gold investment PAPER which is just that shares but paper that will be about as USELESS as Currency
> 
> the other is Hold In Your Haand gold aand silver like COINS that have intristic or real value
> 
> ah but in a TOTALCOllapse what will it be WORTH
> 
> number one industrial demand would DRY UP overnight seending DEMAND cratering
> ...


I've been saying this for years, that gold is a terrible investment if it's meant as a lifeline during economic collapse. The only thing that will be worth anything are utility items such as gasoline, food, clean water, generators, blankets, tents, guns, ammo, medical supplies.  Every instance of financial collapse has resulted in a bartering system that bridged the gap until another system was put into place.  You can't eat gold, it won't keep you warm, protect you from plunderers, or fuel your generator.

----------

fyrenza (02-14-2014)

----------


## squidward

> I've been saying this for years, that gold is a terrible investment if it's meant as a lifeline during economic collapse. The only thing that will be worth anything are utility items such as gasoline, food, clean water, generators, blankets, tents, guns, ammo, medical supplies.  Every instance of financial collapse has resulted in a bartering system that bridged the gap until another system was put into place.  You can't eat gold, it won't keep you warm, protect you from plunderers, or fuel your generator.


all bets are off in a total breakdown, including your provisions.

----------

DeadEye (02-16-2014),Karl (02-13-2014)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> all bets are off in a total breakdown, including your provisions.


If that's the case that there's just no hope, I'll give you a gun so you shoot yourself in the head, but I'll need 10 gallons of gasoline, your emergency radio, a pack of chem-lights, and 1 case of MRE's.

----------

fyrenza (02-14-2014)

----------


## squidward

> If that's the case that there's just no hope, I'll give you a gun so you shoot yourself in the head, but I'll need 10 gallons of gasoline, your emergency radio, a pack of chem-lights, and 1 case of MRE's.


Or i can shoot you in the head, take your stuff then wait for my turn. 

Point is, gold is not for total societal breakdown.

----------

conservative (02-13-2014),Karl (02-13-2014)

----------


## Pooltablerepairman

> I've been saying this for years, that gold is a terrible investment if it's meant as a lifeline during economic collapse. The only thing that will be worth anything are utility items such as gasoline, food, clean water, generators, blankets, tents, guns, ammo, medical supplies.  Every instance of financial collapse has resulted in a bartering system that bridged the gap until another system was put into place.  You can't eat gold, it won't keep you warm, protect you from plunderers, or fuel your generator.


I have been saying the same thing for a very long time. I would rather have a good axe.

----------

Irascible Crusader (12-15-2013),Karl (02-13-2014),Trinnity (12-15-2013)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Everyday we are inundated with ad after ad invest in GOLD or Silver and protect your wealth and stories about the coming ARMAGEDDON or TOTALcollapse
> 
> theres 2 types of gold investment PAPER which is just that shares but paper that will be about as USELESS as Currency
> 
> the other is Hold In Your Haand gold aand silver like COINS that have intristic or real value
> 
> ah but in a TOTALCOllapse what will it be WORTH
> 
> number one industrial demand would DRY UP overnight seending DEMAND cratering
> ...


Money serves a purpose, and the reason for collecting silver and gold is that it will be among the most sought after forms of money after a collapse. In the aftermath of a complete collapse, chances are that few will want money. That's why it's wise to stock up on supplies to get through a few months of hardship. However, as the dust settles, money will again take precedence because it offers three things that barter cannot: a store of value, a unit of account, and a medium of exchange.

----------

conservative (02-13-2014),DeadEye (02-16-2014),fyrenza (02-14-2014),Rudy2D (02-13-2014)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> In a TRUE COLLAPSE any sense of economy or economic activity will be strictly BARTER or a BARTER SYSTEM
> 
> that money spent hoarding coins is much BETTER Spent stockpiling USEFUL STUFF cause its gonna be I got a bag of sugar and you got some flour and we swap like that probably
> 
> Medical Supplies, FUEL, BOOZE, CIGARETTES, NON PERISHABLEFOOD, TOOLS, CLOTHING, AMMUNITION< and PARTS will be in FAR HIGHER demand than gold or silver ya know why because people can ACTUALLY USE THISSTUFF
> 
> if you got the space and the means start STOCKPILING youll be a VERY WEALTHY MAN someday


How many years of stuff do you think a person should keep? 1, 5, 10, 20? Where do you expect a person to move these things to? 

Barter is not a viable economic system in the long run, especially when it comes to the sort of services that people need. 

What I wonder is why you believe that a medium of exchange is not a useful thing, even after an economic collapse.

----------

conservative (02-13-2014),DeadEye (02-16-2014),Rudy2D (02-13-2014)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Money serves a purpose, and the reason for collecting silver and gold is that it will be among the most sought after forms of money after a collapse. In the aftermath of a complete collapse, chances are that few will want money. That's why it's wise to stock up on supplies to get through a few months of hardship. However, as the dust settles, money will again take precedence because it offers three things that barter cannot: a store of value, a unit of account, and a medium of exchange.


The only value gold has is faith in future stability and the re establishing of an economic system.  It has absolutely no value during a collapse.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> I have been saying the same thing for a very long time. I would rather have a good axe.


So if you have, say, $10,000 in today's paper dollars to put into your disaster planning, how many axes are you going to buy? Most people who prep aren't putting all of their time and energy into into immediate disaster relief. They are looking for the long term.

Also, if the Federal government collapses and the dollar crashes, that is not total economic ruin. Most people will go on doing whatever it is that they do, creating goods and services that people need. Only, they'll will be doing it for forms of money that are more tangible and less likely to hyperinflated. Even you can sell your services for security; you might even find peacekeeping more enjoyable than busting people who haven't done anything to hurt anyone else.

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

> Everyday we are inundated with ad after ad invest in GOLD or Silver and protect your wealth and stories about the coming ARMAGEDDON or TOTALcollapse
> 
> theres 2 types of gold investment PAPER which is just that shares but paper that will be about as USELESS as Currency
> 
> the other is Hold In Your Haand gold aand silver like COINS that have intristic or real value
> 
> ah but in a TOTALCOllapse what will it be WORTH
> 
> number one industrial demand would DRY UP overnight seending DEMAND cratering
> ...




The Gold Buggers are in a Ponzi scheme run by Glen Beckerwood and Alicks Jones. The fiat value urine-colored rocks should have nothing to do with the economy.   Depending on finding these nuggets instead of producing things of real value to trade held economic progress back for thousands of years.  Also, most science was wasted by focusing on changing other metals into gold.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The Gold Buggers are in a Ponzi scheme run by Glen Beckerwood and Alicks Jones. The fiat value urine-colored rocks should have nothing to do with the economy.   Depending on finding these nuggets instead of producing things of real value to trade held economic progress back for thousands of years.  Also, most science was wasted by focusing on changing other metals into gold.


You keep saying that.  WHAT percentage of the market do you think their sponsor, GoldLine, HAS?

A fraction of a fraction - that's how much.

Know who the big buyer is?  THE CHINESE GOVERNMENT. 

Know why?  BECAUSE THEY KNOW THE DOLLAR CANNOT DO ANYTHING BUT COLLAPSE.

Gold is stored value - it's an older form of money than any civilization.  It is NOT a Ponzi scheme.  The gold market is being driven down - for the moment - with "paper gold," certificates and derivatives.

That will not last.

----------

conservative (02-13-2014),DeadEye (02-16-2014),fyrenza (02-14-2014),Rudy2D (02-16-2014)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> The only value gold has is faith in future stability and the re establishing of an economic system.  It has absolutely no value during a collapse.


Collapse of what? if the Federal government collapses, does that mean the entire world economy collapses? I doubt it. People will still engage in trade. They will buy goods and services.

What is being suggested on this thread is that the only kind of collapse that can happen is one in which we return to a pre-civilization barter economy. I think that is highly unlikely except in a major nuclear event. If the dollar collapses, currency will still exist and gold/silver and other precious metals will come to the fore.

It's best to be prepared for all contingencies, not just the end of civilization.

----------

conservative (02-13-2014),DeadEye (02-16-2014)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> The Gold Buggers are in a Ponzi scheme run by Glen Beckerwood and Alicks Jones. The fiat value urine-colored rocks should have nothing to do with the economy.


That you don't know the meaning of the word "fiat" suggests that your knowledge on this matter is barely better than that of a moron. There is a lot of hype around gold. The dollar price of gold is probably inflated due to this hype, among other things. However, the value of gold is by no means determined by fiat. If you believe that it is, then please tell us who is decreeing the price of gold and how they enforce that decree.

As for what you believe things should have to do with "the economy", just what do you think the economy is? It's not a monolith. People value things according to their beliefs and their preferences for the future. Perhaps you believe that bureaucrats should decide the value of things. There's a name for that. It's called "economic central planning." It never works, except to benefit the powerful and politically connected.

----------

DeadEye (02-16-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The only value gold has is faith in future stability and the re establishing of an economic system.  It has absolutely no value during a collapse.


Not true.  There will always be trade; always be a NEED for trade.  And you may not have what the other person needs, as trade.

That was what money was for; and that's why gold became used as money.  It's much more portable and compact than cattle or daughters.

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

> That you don't know the meaning of the word "fiat" suggests that your knowledge on this matter is barely better than that of a moron. There is a lot of hype around gold. The dollar price of gold is probably inflated due to this hype, among other things. However, the value of gold is by no means determined by fiat. If you believe that it is, then please tell us who is decreeing the price of gold and how they enforce that decree.
> 
> As for what you believe things should have to do with "the economy", just what do you think the economy is? It's not a monolith. People value things according to their beliefs and their preferences for the future. Perhaps you believe that bureaucrats should decide the value of things. There's a name for that. It's called "economic central planning." It never works, except to benefit the powerful and politically connected.


You repeat gibberish told to you by hucksters and call me a moron?  Those who have the gold tell us the value of the gold.  Whatever use it has in dentistry or as jewelry is over-priced by its connection to their fiat about its value as money.   The Poliburo of private plutocrats are the central planners.   It never works for the rest of us, but it works for them.   So they must be overthrown.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> You repeat gibberish told to you by hucksters and call me a moron?


I have repeated nothing. There are certainly a number of hucksters in the gold market. I'd note two things, however. One, most of those hucksters at least know the meaning of "fiat", whereas you seem to get it completely wrong. Second, that there are hucksters in the gold market does not mean they are wrong about the reasons why gold is a good form of money.  You might as well claim that email is gibberish because there are so many phishing scams these days.




> Those who have the gold tell us the value of the gold.


That's still not fiat. Also, they can tell anyone whatever they want. Whether or not someone will agree with that value will determine if they can actually obtain it in trade. Perhaps you have something in your life that you value very highly, such as family photos. How many people in this world would give you the amount of money you'd want for your family photos? Probably no one. The value to you may be very high, and when you go to trade them for something else, such as money, then you are at the mercy of the market. It is no different for gold or a loaf of bread or anything else.




> Whatever use it has in dentistry or as jewelry is over-priced by its connection to their fiat about its value as money.


You keep applying that word as if it has meaning to value. When monetarists speak of "fiat currency" they are not talking about the value of money. Value is always subjective. They are talking about the face value in that a $50 bill is worth 50 $1 bills because that is the rule by law. There is nothing special about the paper upon which it is printed that makes a $50 bill worth 50 times more than the $1 bill. One is not getting 50 times more value or 50 times more quantity of anything except a fictional number or maybe digits in a bank computer.

Gold is valued as money because it is not subject to inflation. It doesn't make one iota of difference whether gold has any practical or aesthetic application. It is useful as money entirely because it satisfies three aspects of money better than anything else. One, in measured quantities, it is a good unit of account. Two, it is a good store of value as it doesn't deteriorate or disappear and even a melted down gold coin has the same value in gold as the original coin. Three, it is useful as a medium of exchange because it is very malleable, can be coined in many different sizes, and is extremely difficult to counterfeit.

Take a Roman gold coin, melt it down, and it's still the same value in gold. Take a $1 bill from your government, soak it in water and mush it up, and it is no longer money or anything else of value.




> The Poliburo of private plutocrats are the central planners.   It never works for the rest of us, but it works for them.   So they must be overthrown.


And how do these people centrally plan? They have little power without the object of your faith: government. Certainly government will not "work" for you, unless you are an important part of it.

----------

conservative (02-13-2014),JustPassinThru (12-20-2013),Rudy2D (02-16-2014)

----------


## conservative

> ...Glen Beckerwood and Alicks Jones...


 I generally can't take anyone seriously who stoop to changing people's names into cutsie cutdowns...which rises to the level of "I'm rubber and your glue"

----------

Karl (02-13-2014)

----------


## Karl

> I generally can't take anyone seriously who stoop to changing people's names into cutsie cutdowns...which rises to the level of "I'm rubber and your glue"


Actually its people like that who often make for free entertainment

----------

conservative (02-13-2014)

----------


## Rudy2D

> I'm gonna eat it.



Aw--I'll bet you say that to _all_ the guys.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Everyday we are inundated with ad after ad invest in GOLD or Silver and protect your wealth and stories about the coming ARMAGEDDON or TOTALcollapse
> 
> theres 2 types of gold investment PAPER which is just that shares but paper that will be about as USELESS as Currency
> 
> the other is Hold In Your Haand gold aand silver like COINS that have intristic or real value
> 
> ah but in a TOTALCOllapse what will it be WORTH
> 
> number one industrial demand would DRY UP overnight seending DEMAND cratering
> ...


Sorry Karl, but I have to disagree with you on you OP.  How long has gold and silver been the preferred mode of payment for goods and services, like forever?  If we see a total collapse it will be a major form of barter, if it wasn't governments wouldn't amass so much of the precious metals.  

I will agree with one part of your post though, never buy paper when buying precious metals, always buy the hard metal.  It's better to have it in your hand that hoping some storage place can get it to you if and when you need it.

----------

BleedingHeadKen (02-13-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Collapse of what? if the Federal government collapses, does that mean the entire world economy collapses? I doubt it. People will still engage in trade. They will buy goods and services.
> 
> What is being suggested on this thread is that the only kind of collapse that can happen is one in which we return to a pre-civilization barter economy. I think that is highly unlikely except in a major nuclear event. If the dollar collapses, currency will still exist and gold/silver and other precious metals will come to the fore.
> 
> It's best to be prepared for all contingencies, not just the end of civilization.


I think that the doom and gloomers think that if a total collapse comes we are going to be in a "Book if Eli" system of total anarchy.  I agree you should have certain items and food if you have to bug out or if you have to stay in place depending on the situation, and who knows that gold and/or silver may buy you your life and the lives of your family.

----------

BleedingHeadKen (02-13-2014),conservative (02-14-2014)

----------


## squidward

> What is being suggested on this thread is that the only kind of collapse that can happen is one in which we return to a pre-civilization barter economy.


yes, and these internet tough guys are enamored with their imaginary post apocalyptic self images. They're gonna ride out the waves of starved, roving bandits and protect their little fortresses. 
Little John Waynes wanna be's.

----------

conservative (02-14-2014)

----------


## squidward

> Those who have the gold tell us the value of the gold.


who's "those" ?

----------


## conservative

What I find disturbing about those who constantly refer to "you can't eat gold" cliche's, is that there is no need to set up this false choice of either having gold, or having food. I have both. I am preparing for what I feel will be a fundamental change in global economics brought on by a race between the nations of earth to debauch their currencies. When all the the system finally hits a breaking point, and the transition begins, there will be a period of time when most currencies will be becoming worthless if not totally worthless. It only makes sense to have preparations for this event if you look into the history of failed fiat events. There have been numerous events just in the last 50 years, and there are nations going through it now. And while it is a given that during these events there is increased crime and shortage of necessities, I have not seen any "Book of Eli" apocalyptic scenarios play out. Those who pull the levers will try to make our forced impoverishment into a controlled soft landing so as not to wake the sleeping giant.

----------



----------


## Old Ridge Runner

I would suggest that everyone have some precious metals on hand.  Gold and silver jewelery and ingots if you can afford them.  I buy on the average, 3 ounces of silver a month, cost is around $119.00.  That includes the sellers commission, so silver at the moment is really inexpensive.  If you are going to buy, buy from a local dealer, that is where you will get you best deals.

----------

BleedingHeadKen (02-14-2014),conservative (02-14-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Everyday we are inundated with ad after ad invest in GOLD or Silver and protect your wealth and stories about the coming ARMAGEDDON or TOTALcollapse
> 
> theres 2 types of gold investment PAPER which is just that shares but paper that will be about as USELESS as Currency
> 
> the other is Hold In Your Haand gold aand silver like COINS that have intristic or real value
> 
> ah but in a TOTALCOllapse what will it be WORTH
> 
> number one industrial demand would DRY UP overnight seending DEMAND cratering
> ...


No. There will always be an economy, and there will be after the dollar collapse. Now that being a fact, gold and silver, as it has sine the dawn of man, and before governments, will always be on top. So if you think your safer having nothing, power to you, but you shouldn't force you're ignorance on others.

----------

BleedingHeadKen (02-14-2014),conservative (02-14-2014)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> yes, and these internet tough guys are enamored with their imaginary post apocalyptic self images. They're gonna ride out the waves of starved, roving bandits and protect their little fortresses. 
> Little John Waynes wanna be's.


Well, they'll have bucketloads of fiat dollars they can burn to cook the people they kill.

----------


## conservative

> I would suggest that everyone have some precious metals on hand.  Gold and silver jewelery and ingots if you can afford them.  I buy on the average, 3 ounces of silver a month, cost is around $119.00.  That includes the sellers commission, so silver at the moment is really inexpensive.  If you are going to buy, buy from a local dealer, that is where you will get you best deals.


I try to buy a roll of silver dimes every month...they are recognizable to everyone, easily valued, and the smallest silver coin content so even if silver skyrockets they will be affordable. Currently you can pick up a roll for about $85.00

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> I try to buy a roll of silver dimes every month...they are recognizable to everyone, easily valued, and the smallest silver coin content so even if silver skyrockets they will be affordable. Currently you can pick up a roll for about $85.00


A silver round 1 oz ingot cost $40.00. $35.00 for the round and $5.00 dealer fee.  That is where I live. it might be a little more or less depending where you are.

----------


## squidward

> Well, they'll have bucketloads of fiat dollars they can burn to cook the people they kill.


Perhaps they'll bring back the thunder dome.

----------


## DeadEye

Well, it all depends on ones point of view I suppose. I bought what gold I have in the 70"s and haven't bought any since. I have a fair amount of silver for exchange purposes should there be a complete collapse. Yes commodities will be a form of exchange but I won't be doing it. I intend on using what stockpiles I have for my own family. Should the collapse occur and the nature of such a collapse I will be looking to buy land with my gold much the same as I was looking for stock buys during the last unwinding.

----------

conservative (02-16-2014),michaelr (02-16-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> A silver round 1 oz ingot cost $40.00. $35.00 for the round and $5.00 dealer fee.  That is where I live. it might be a little more or less depending where you are.


You need to find a cheaper place. I can buy as little as one ounce of silver at a time if I wish, and pay about 1.5 percent over spot, then i can cell it back when i want for spot.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Perhaps they'll bring back the thunder dome.


There is a Thunder Dome every year at Burning Man.

----------


## Rudy2D

> I would suggest that everyone have some precious metals on hand.  Gold and silver jewelery and ingots if you can afford them.  I buy on the average, 3 ounces of silver a month, cost is around $119.00.  That includes the sellers commission, so silver at the moment is really inexpensive.  If you are going to buy, buy from a local dealer, that is where you will get you best deals.


My local broker sells 1 oz silver coins and rounds for $2 over spot.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> My local broker sells 1 oz silver coins and rounds for $2 over spot.


That's a really good rate.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> You need to find a cheaper place. I can buy as little as one ounce of silver at a time if I wish, and pay about 1.5 percent over spot, then i can cell it back when i want for spot.


Those prices were just before Christmas.  With Christmas and than these storms we've had I haven't been out to buy any.  But my money I put aside is building you and I will be out buying soon and I always check the spot price before I go out to buy.

----------


## michaelr

> Those prices were just before Christmas.  With Christmas and than these storms we've had I haven't been out to buy any.  But my money I put aside is building you and I will be out buying soon and I always check the spot price before I go out to buy.


I think I was paying around 23 in Dec. I just grabbed 30 ounces the other day for 654.40, spot was 20.28. Spot would have been 608.4, my cost 650.4. You can't mine silver for 20 bux.

----------



----------


## michaelr

Hey MoFo, I can PM you the source. I don't wanna be accused of spamming.

----------


## DeadEye

I can't believe you guys are still buying. I mean, how much silver does one need?

----------


## michaelr

> I can't believe you guys are still buying. I mean, how much silver does one need?


I went backward because of my surgery. I need lots.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I can't believe you guys are still buying. I mean, how much silver does one need?


How much money does one need?

What happens when...WHEN, not if...dollars aren't money?  When they're just dirty green paper that no one wants because the government that printed them is bankrupt.

----------

conservative (02-17-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> How much money does one need?
> 
> What happens when...WHEN, not if...dollars aren't money?  When they're just dirty green paper that no one wants because the government that printed them is bankrupt.


Well don't think the collectivist will not have a plan to save us all. It probably includes confiscation (of gold at least) and a new currency. Down time, maybe six months. During the reshuffle I expect many will go broke but some of the astute will grow rich.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Well don't think the collectivist will not have a plan to save us all. It probably includes confiscation (of gold at least) and a new currency. Down time, maybe six months. During the reshuffle I expect many will go broke but some of the astute will grow rich.


Then you bury the gold.

You won't be any worse off for it.

And a collectivist government with no sort of money other than artificial scrip or fiat, won't last long.  You'll probably outlive it.

----------


## DeadEye

> Then you bury the gold.
> 
> You won't be any worse off for it.
> 
> And a collectivist government with no sort of money other than artificial scrip or fiat, won't last long.  You'll probably outlive it.


I'm not so sure, this government has been going on now since what? 71-72?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I'm not so sure, this government has been going on now since what? 71-72?


Sure.

We've always had this lawless government.  Always had NSA copying and recording everything.  Always had EPA calling your sidewalk puddle a waterway and claiming authority.

Always had government shoveling a trillion a year of printed-up-money into union cronies' pockets.

Jeez-Us-Khrist.

----------


## DeadEye

> Sure.
> 
> We've always had this lawless government.  Always had NSA copying and recording everything.  Always had EPA calling your sidewalk puddle a waterway and claiming authority.
> 
> Always had government shoveling a trillion a year of printed-up-money into union cronies' pockets.
> 
> Jeez-Us-Khrist.


What? You the one who said a fiat currency wouldn't last long. I para-phrase of course but that is what I gathered.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> I'm not so sure, this government has been going on now since what? 71-72?


It seems like it all started with Obama, if you read the "conservative" view of history. Prior to that, fiat currency was no problem!

----------

DeadEye (02-17-2014)

----------


## conservative

> It seems like it all started with Obama, if you read the "conservative" view of history. Prior to that, fiat currency was no problem!



Well that would be a conservative with their head up their ass...Those who are _aware_ of what is going on seem to span the spectrum from conservative to liberal within the framework of more libertarian. The ideologues of the right and left who spend all their time defending corrupt parties, and politicians are those who seem to be ignorant of fiat money, and the catastrophe we are heading towards.

----------

BleedingHeadKen (02-17-2014),DeadEye (02-17-2014),michaelr (02-17-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> Well that would be a conservative with their head up their ass...Those who are _aware_ of what is going on seem to span the spectrum from conservative to liberal within the framework of more libertarian. The ideologues of the right and left who spend all their time defending corrupt parties, and politicians are those who seem to be ignorant of fiat money, and the catastrophe we are heading towards.


Too many don't want to face the truth that our government is out of control.

----------

conservative (02-18-2014),michaelr (02-17-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> What? You the one who said a fiat currency wouldn't last long. I para-phrase of course but that is what I gathered.


Okay, I re-read what you posted.  Now I copy.

The United States emerged from WWII as the nation with THE most credibility.  And we turned that, initially, into wealth.

And since 1972, we've been testing that trust.  I forgot the Roman philosopher who said, _"There is a lot of ruin in a society"_ - meaning, it takes a lot to destroy one.

And as with a business, it fails slowly, then all at once.  GM was losing hundreds of millions of dollars every year for ten years; and for seven of those years they were completely _blase_ about it.  A new change in the Management Team, the new truck line, and all will be well.

Same with this nation.  We're at the end of it just as the Elites have taken complete leave of their senses.  $1.2 Billion deficit this year alone; and that doesn't even include unfunded pension and entitlement liabilities.  That's only money ACTUALLY SENT OUT.

Buy gold.  Bury gold.  And keep your ammo box close.

----------

BleedingHeadKen (02-19-2014),conservative (02-18-2014)

----------

